# substantif + lui-même / elle-même



## adicte

Le pouvoir de guérison n’appartient pas aux médecins,  mais à la personne elle-même 

Se les ocurre algo? 

Gracias


----------



## Paquita

a la misma persona


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo diría más bien a la *persona misma*.


----------



## café olé

Et moi je dirais "a la propia persona".


----------



## PBPM

Selon moi, Victor Perez a raison.


----------



## Domtom

Yo creo que todas las dichas hasta ahora están bien; quizá me suena más natural y frecuente la de *Paquita* en la frase que nos ocupa.

Otra posibilidad: _"... sino a uno mismo"._


----------



## imara

En este caso la opción "a la misma persona" no me parece la mejor, pues parece indicar que ya se ha hablado de alguien y ahora se trata de "la misma persona"; es ambigua. Esa ambigüedad se puede eliminar con todas las demás expresiones propuestas, que  me parecen adecuadas: " uno mismo", "la propia persona", "la persona misma"... Tienen ese carácter de inherencia a que se refiere la oración.
saludos


----------



## yserien

imara said:


> En este caso la opción "a la misma persona" no me parece la mejor, pues parece indicar que ya se ha hablado de alguien y ahora se trata de "la misma persona"; es ambigua. Esa ambigüedad se puede eliminar con todas las demás expresiones propuestas, que  me parecen adecuadas: " uno mismo", "la propia persona", "la persona misma"... Tienen ese carácter de inherencia a que se refiere la oración.
> saludos


Sea  la misma persona u otra persona de la que ya se hablado antes está claro que siempre se trata de personas cuya curación depende más de ellas mismas que de la ciencia médica.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Desde luego, para levantar cualquier ambigüedad opondría médico a paciente / enfermo (en vez de persona, pues el médico, que yo sepa, es humano también )

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## imara

No me refería a eso. Quizás me expresé mal con lo de la ambigüedad: "a la misma persona" no se utiliza tanto en este caso como en la situación en que se quiere identificar a alguien: "es la misma persona de la que te hablaba", por ejemplo. Lo cual no significa que sea incorrecto su uso en el caso que nos ocupa, pero es menos habitual.
saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

imara said:


> En este caso la opción "a la misma persona" no me parece la mejor, pues parece indicar que ya se ha hablado de alguien y ahora se trata de "la misma persona"; es ambigua. Esa ambigüedad se puede eliminar con todas las demás expresiones propuestas, que  me parecen adecuadas: " uno mismo", "la propia persona", "la persona misma"... Tienen ese carácter de inherencia a que se refiere la oración.
> saludos



De acuerdo contigo, *imara*, como no podía ser menos.



Gévy said:


> Hola:
> Desde luego, para levantar cualquier ambigüedad opondría médico a paciente / enfermo (en vez de persona, pues el médico, que yo sepa, es humano también )
> Bisous,
> Gévy



En efecto, *Gévy*, algunos médicos son humanos. Los otros son *dioses *.


----------



## adicte

Vaya! Cuantas respuestas! 

Pues muchas gracias, me habeis ayudado mucho!!!


----------



## Melismelos

Bonjour !

estce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à traduire cette phrase ?

De plus, je pense que cette expérience permet de révéler au grand jour ce problème, d’autant plus que le spéléologue lui-même a dû être évacué de la grotte pour manque affectif.

J'ai tenté : Ademas, en mi opinion, esta expreriencia permite sacar a plena luz este problema, mas aun cuando el espeleologo (lui-même ???) tenia que ser evacuado de la cueva por falta de afecto. 

Merci beacoup !


----------



## hual

Bonjour

...*sobre todo porque *el *proprio* / *mismo* espeleólogo *debió* ser evacuado de la cueva por falta de...


----------



## Pinairun

Melismelos said:


> Bonjour !
> 
> estce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à traduire cette phrase ?
> 
> De plus, je pense que cette expérience permet de révéler au grand jour ce problème, d’autant plus que le spéléologue lui-même a dû être évacué de la grotte pour manque affectif.
> 
> J'ai tenté : Ademas, en mi opinion, esta expreriencia permite sacar a plena luz este problema, mas aun cuando el espeleologo (lui-même ???) tenia que ser evacuado de la cueva por falta de afecto.
> 
> Merci beacoup !


 
Pienso, además, que esta experiencia permite sacar a la luz este problema, más cuando el *propio* espeleólogo *tuvo que ser* ...

Saludos


----------



## Melismelos

¡ Muchas gracias !


----------



## marianpuyo

Bonjour,
estoy traduciendo un artículo sobre economía. Podríais decirme si mi traducción es correcta o darme una traducción mejor?
.....il importe de réguler les marchés financiers au niveau de l´Union Européenne *elle-même*. 

....importa regular los mercados financieros al nivel de la Unión Europea *en sí misma*. 

Merci beaucoup,
Marian


----------



## jprr

Hola Marian,

tal vez  ... al nivel de la mismisima UE


----------



## marianpuyo

superb!! muchísimas gracias jprr. Eres, como siempre, una ayuda inestimable.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Sin ánimo de querer competir (y sin desmerecer lo propuesto por *jprr*) me gustaría ampliar la oferta:

-  ....*interesa *regular los mercados financieros *en el ámbito* de la *propia *Unión Europea


----------



## marianpuyo

eso es perfección víctor, la verdad es que tu opción suena magníficamente bien. Creo que voy a optar por tu sugerencia
Gracias


----------



## Víctor Pérez

marianpuyo said:


> eso es perfección víctor, la verdad es que tu opción suena magníficamente bien. Creo que voy a optar por tu sugerencia
> Gracias



¡Calla, calla! ¡Que me sonrojo!


----------



## Schrift

Hola a todos:

Tengo un agrand duda con esta frase y al traducirla tengo algunas dudas de concordancia, significado y coherencia. Ojala me puedan ayudar!!!

Esta es la frase en francés: "Pendant des années, l’émirat a vécu replié sur lui-même, allant jusqu’à refuser d’être le huitième Etat des Emirats arabes unis au moment de leur création, en 1972".

Y esta es mi traducción (con la cual tengo dudas): "Durante años, el emirato ha vividó replegado sobre si mismo, hasta rehusar ser el octavo Estado de los Emiratos arabes unidos al momento de su creación, en 1972"

Ayuda por favor. Muchas gracias


----------



## noroeme

"Durante años, el emirato ha vivido replegado sobre sí mismo, a tal punto que rehusó ser el octavo Estado de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos en el  momento de su creación, en 1972"


----------



## citycale

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola buenas! No sé como traducir "lui-même" hacia al español, puede alguién ayudarme por favor.

"La maison a été vendue par le propriétaire lui-même!"

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Diría: "¡La casa fue vendida por el mismísimo propietario / directamente por el propietario!"


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

*¡NUEVA PREGUNTA!
*
Ahora es mi turno.

Estoy leyendo _Le discours politique. Les masques du poivoir_, de P. Charaudeau (Paris, Vuibert, 2005), y encuentro, en la p. 24 del capítulo II, algo interesante.

A manera de contexto, cabe señalar que el autor está explicando por qué, hasta el momento, utilizó el término "parole" -y no el de "discours"- para referirse a los hechos de lenguaje que se manifiestan en el campo político. Lo diferencia del sentido que tiene en la teoría lingüística de F. de Saussure (donde "parole" es el hecho individual del _habla_, opuesto al hecho social de la _lengua_) y, de inmediato, en función de seguir aclarando lo que *no *significa en el marco de su ensayo, agrega: 

*"Il  ne fallait pas non plus entendre parole comme renvoyant aux seuls actes de production orale, un écrit polique relevant lui-même d'une parole politique"*.

Tras lo cual, afirma que lo que él hace es tomarlo en un sentido genérico.

Mi complicación no existiría si no fuese por la particular combinación de un artículo indeterminado ("un") con el siempre problemático e interesante pronombre "lui-même". Esto me priva de opciones tales como "un mismo/mismísimo/propio escrito político, etc.". Hasta aquí -aunque estoy barajando otras posibilidades- me inclino por:

*"Tampoco había que interpretar "palabra" como si sólo remitiese a los actos de producción oral -como si un escrito político dependiese, él mismo, de una palabra política".*

Me tomo la libertad de introducir un segundo "como" que no existe en el original pero que, creo, no altera la idea.

Me gustaría leer vuestras críticas, observaciones y comentarios. Me serían muy útiles, como siempre.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> *¡NUEVA PREGUNTA!
> *
> *"Il  ne fallait pas non plus entendre parole comme renvoyant aux seuls actes de production orale, un écrit politique relevant lui-même d'une parole politique"*.
> 
> ...me inclino por:
> 
> *"Tampoco había que interpretar "palabra" como si sólo remitiese a los actos de producción oral -como si un escrito político dependiese, él mismo, de una palabra política".*



Yo no usaría la expresión "él mismo" sino *a su vez*.



> Leon_Izquierdo: Me tomo la libertad de introducir un segundo "como" que no existe en el original pero que, creo, no altera la idea.



Creo que sí que altera la idea... Al usar ese segundo "como", opones lo que ahí se dice del escrito político a la palabra que remite a los actos de producción oral mientras que lo que el autor pretende es, por lo contrario, hacer un paralelismo entre los dos. Así, para corroborar que la palabra no se remite solamente a los actos de producción oral, utiliza, como ejemplo, el escrito político que, *a su vez*, emana de la palabra política.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¡Gracias, Victor! ¿Sabes? Muchas veces lo traduzco como "por su parte" (en la línea de lo que me señalas). Sinceramente ni se me ocurrió este "a su vez", que entiendo que es una mejor opción. Muchas gracias.


----------

